# got teeth?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Freak ing nice!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet pics


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool pics but I still say that these things are fugly :laugh:


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with you on the fugly part, my friend once said that "damn, that's one fugly fish and only its mom could love it"


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

man that sucker looks mean


----------

